# Need wood flooring installer



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I need to get some quotes on having approximately 1500 square feet of wood flooring installed.
The house will be empty, the carpet and base boards will already be removed. I will provide materials. 
Need to get $$ per square foot labor only, of installation in Pensacola area. Just pm me.

Thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pat, I'll text you a number in a few this guy has done 2 jobs for us and does a great job.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Splitter.
Is it October yet ?


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

pm sent call would be happy to give a price i have a few sources for wood as well we do nail,glue and floating we refinish wood as well thanks.floorguy


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Thanks Splitter.
> Is it October yet ?


Almost... Working on my Kansas trip right now.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

KylerKyree said:


> Did you find the right installer? I am also looking for one. Can you help me in this?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yeah, I will pm you several guys with their phone numbers later today.
Good reps too.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

pm sent Kyree


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> pm sent Kyree


Don't give him your info. He is a spammer.


----------

